# What college has the best sports program



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2016)

I would like to know


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2016)

bama.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 12, 2016)

You mean if you avg the success of the sports combined?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 12, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/dominant-college-sports-programs-2014-11?op=1


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 12, 2016)

But it really depends on what your true meaning of the question is. Wins for all sports, Attendance, revenue, etc


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nm.....


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2016)

Opinions buck nasty


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well then it's hands down UTK.

Just look at the winning history of football and women's basketball and softball


----------



## bullgator (Mar 12, 2016)

Florida


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2016)

bigelow said:


> I would like to know



Are you looking for opinions on the "fan experience" at different stadiums or the business side of the programs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 12, 2016)

Ga State


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Not the bottom feeding Vols....


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you looking for opinions on the "fan experience" at different stadiums or the business side of the programs?



not the fan experience more as a players aspect


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 12, 2016)

GT University. Thread over.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2016)

Uga


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 12, 2016)

FAMU hands down.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 12, 2016)

If you google things like "collegiate all-sports champs" or something like that, you'll find mostly Florida, Stanford, Alabama, and Ohio State vying for that top spot.
Florida will often times be at the top of the best athletic-academic programs as well.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 12, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> FAMU hands down.



Well....then again......there's always that!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 13, 2016)

bigelow said:


> I would like to know



I thought you hated sports.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

If you take the term student-athlete seriously then Nebraska takes 1st place with a record number of Academic All Americans


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2016)

bigelow said:


> not the fan experience more as a players aspect



Purdue


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 13, 2016)

Go dog? Ut?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 13, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Go dog? Ut?



nice odr avatar.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't want to brag, but UGA is at the top of the heap and climbing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Go dog 2016



Fixed it for ya! 



Matthew6 said:


> nice odr avatar.



I can 2nd that one!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I don't want to brag, but UGA is at the top of the heap and climbing!



It's not bragging when it's a FACT!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/dominant-college-sports-programs-2014-11?op=1



Duke makes #16 and UGA doesn't crack the Top 20? Phooey.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Duke makes #16 and UGA doesn't crack the Top 20? Phooey.





> Business Insider recently compiled a list of what it considers the 20 most dominating sports programs in the nation. To create the rankings, the publication used a wide range of factors, which includes program revenues, an “NCAA championship score,” average attendance for revenue sports (basketball and football), and student surveys about each school and its athletics department.



Oh what Business Insider "considers" the 20 most dominate.. 

They can be spun anyway you want. Business Insider chose how it wanted to pick the programs and how the grading system worked.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh what Business Insider "considers" the 20 most dominate..
> 
> They can be spun anyway you want. Business Insider chose how it wanted to pick the programs and how the grading system worked.



Business Insider needs to stick to business insiders. They don't know squat about college sports. They are all probably a bunch of repressed metrosexual Harvard B School grads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Business Insider needs to stick to business insiders. They don't know squat about college sports. They are all probably a bunch of repressed metrosexual Harvard B School grads.




Well, their founder was a Yale grad and its based out of New York.. .. 

Their CEO/Editor in Cheif was also from Yale and was charged with Fraud in 2003..


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 14, 2016)

UCLA has the most NCs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

See how we can spin things... Hmmm.. Now I see why JJ likes to do it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> UCLA has the most NCs.



And the rest of the list. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_NCAA_schools_with_the_most_NCAA_Division_I_championships


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> There has to be a mistake. Surely with their 16 national football titles Alabama should be tied for 38th at minimum.



I was waiting on someone to say something..


----------



## Scott G (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was waiting on someone to say something..



I deleted it. Apparently they didn't count foosball titles.

Regardless, for a program so rich in history, it's surprising they didn't even make that list.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

dogs didnt even make top 20


bama at 2 but the gators suck too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I deleted it. Apparently they didn't count foosball titles.
> 
> Regardless, for a program so rich in history, it's surprising they didn't even make that list.



So "rich" in football history..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, their founder was a Yale grad and its based out of New York.. ..
> 
> Their CEO/Editor in Cheif was also from Yale and was charged with Fraud in 2003..



Told you so. Yale grads are even more repressed than Harvard grads.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Told you so. Yale grads are even more repressed than Harvard grads.



and dogs.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 14, 2016)

did anyone here make the dance? (basketball)


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and dogs.



Dogs are not repressed. Neither are Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Dogs are not repressed. Neither are Dawgs.



36 years, 2 months, and 14 days is a lot of repression. Even in dog/dawg/dwag years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Dogs are not repressed. Neither are Dawgs.





Matthew6 said:


> 36 years, 2 months, and 14 days is a lot of repression. Even in dog/dawg/dwag years.



6 and I are both being repressed by the "G" rating of this forum..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 36 years, 2 months, and 14 days is a lot of repression. Even in dog/dawg/dwag years.



That cycle ended Around Thanksgiving when Kirby got the nod from the Dawgs lying AD.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That cycle ended Around Thanksgiving when Kirby got the nod from the Dawgs lying AD.



Our AD was lying way before Thanksgiving.. Kirby has been on the radar! The Gators just sealed it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 and I are both being repressed by the "G" rating of this forum..



yep. we need to have at least R rating in our dealings with the inbreds from volmit nation.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That cycle ended Around Thanksgiving when Kirby got the nod from the Dawgs lying AD.



yep. that liar needs to go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. we need to have at least R rating in our dealings with the inbreds from volmit nation.



You forgot dealing with "previously" banned members that come back under new names..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 and I are both being repressed by the "G" rating of this forum..





Matthew6 said:


> yep. we need to have at least R rating in our dealings with the inbreds from volmit nation.





Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot dealing with "previously" banned members that come back under new names..






 GIFSoup

Indeed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot dealing with "previously" banned members that come back under new names..



yep. i wonder what ever happened to Rebel Yell. Probably still in jail from that meth lab conviction.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. i wonder what ever happened to Rebel Yell. Probably still in jail from that meth lab conviction.



No way he is out. That explosion cost him his neighbor's house and he's tied up in a civil suit right now. 

If Elfiii would just make us Mods, we wouldn't even have to talk about this.. 

you are a vol..Poof....

you like Orange..Poof......

"Hail State"..POOF!!!!

Jameis Winston is SpotandStalks hero.... POOF! POOF! POOF!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No way he is out. That explosion cost him his neighbor's house and he's tied up in a civil suit right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



He was no myth or a legend.. Not even sure he was a man. Rebel Yell had a crush on Jameis Winston.. Thought he could do no wrong. 

Disturbing really.. 

Do a search of him on here. You'll see the weird stuff he use to post about Jameis.. I think that's what got him "banned"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was no myth or a legend.. Not even sure he was a man. Rebel Yell had a crush on Jameis Winston.. Thought he could do no wrong.
> 
> Disturbing really..
> 
> Do a search of him on here. You'll see the weird stuff he use to post about Jameis.. I think that's what got him "banned"..



Come to think of it.. ODR hiring an attorney might have had something to do with him getting "banned"..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come to think of it.. ODR hiring an attorney might have had something to do with him getting "banned"..



yep.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/dominant-college-sports-programs-2014-11?op=1



LOL uga didn't even make the list LOL
Yet some still think they are the big dogs in the sec...
I would consider bama as best college sports university.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I would consider bama as best college sports university.



Lol!! You only say that cause Bama has slapped the Vols around in how many straight?? Help me 6...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 14, 2016)

No im not trolling unlike you im trying to have an actual adult convo and not trash another thread. Wasn't bamas womens programs nat champs here recently like softball or gym or something I thought.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No im not trolling unlike you im trying to have an actual adult convo and not trash another thread. Wasn't bamas womens programs nat champs here recently like softball or gym or something I thought.



softball, and gymnastics. roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lol!! You only say that cause Bama has slapped the Vols around in how many straight?? Help me 6...



yep. slapped like a orange headed inbred step child.


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 15, 2016)

If we are talking about as of right now and not looking at history I would say UNC. In the last 12 months they have ranked top 15 in wrestling,football,baseball and basketball.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

UCLA, Standord, and USC, in that order! There is a reasonable PAC-12 is called the Conference of Champions.

Here is the current Capital Cup standings.  Stanford is #1 in men's sports and #15 in women's sports.  A quick glance says they are the only school where men's and women's programs crack the top 20.......  Edit. Looks like Syracuse Men and Women's programs do as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> UCLA, Standord, and USC, in that order! There is a reasonable PAC-12 is called the Conference of Champions.



The conference "formerly" known as "Conference of Champions".. The PAC hasn't done anything anytime soon except Colorado winning a cross country championship in 2014..


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The conference "formerly" known as "Conference of Champions".. The PAC hasn't done anything anytime soon except Colorado winning a cross country championship in 2014..



Well, not according to the Capital One cup, which goes to the best college sports program every year. With the exception of 2011, the PAC-12 has either one, or been runner up every year in the men's Standings.  The PAC-12 women's programs have dominated winning every year except two, and typically having 2 of the top 3 programs.  

You can see it here for yourself for verification! 

http://www.capitalonecup.com


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, not according to the Capital One cup, which goes to the best college sports program every year. With the exception of 2011, the PAC-12 has either one, or been runner up every year in the men's Standings.  The PAC-12 women's programs have dominated winning every year except two, and typically having 2 of the top 3 programs.
> 
> You can see it here for yourself for verification!
> 
> http://www.capitalonecup.com



A little outdated isn't it??


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> A little outdated isn't it??



as is any performance by the pac 12; especially football.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Well not really. Those are the standing for every year they've had he Calital One Cup.  Currently Stanford is leading the men's standings.  Is "currently" outdated?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> as is any performance by the pac 12; especially football.



and no pac 12 team has won a nc in football since 1978, when southern cal shared one with Bama that year. The 2004 so cal title has been vacated. Colorado shared one with ga tech in 1990, but was not a member of the pac 12 at the time. Spin this one JJ.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

wow. so cal is in worse shape than the dogs who won in 1980. Guess that makes TEK and the DOGS more relevant thanSO CAL in football. Wow, that is really sad for so cal and the pak 12.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and no pac 12 team has won a nc in football since 1978, when southern cal shared one with Bama that year. The 2004 so cal title has been vacated. Colorado shared one with ga tech in 1990, but was not a member of the pac 12 at the time. Spin this one JJ.



Why spin it, your wrong!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Why spin it, your wrong!



in what way. unless my old eyes missed one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> in what way. unless my old eyes missed one.



washington got a share in 1991 in Miami. lol. still pathetic for a power 5 conference.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> in what way. unless my old eyes missed one.



Better have your eyes checked!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

hard to believe the pac 12 does not have a football title in almost 25 years.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hard to believe the pac 12 does not have a football title in almost 25 years.



Your eyes still need to be checked because your still wrong!  Jeez, I thought you Southern Boys were suppose to know about college football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Your eyes still need to be checked because your still wrong!  Jeez, I thought you Southern Boys were suppose to know about college football.



lsu won the bcs in 2003. all that matters. lol. you must be reaching


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

It's not reaching, it's a split NC!  That was the exact thing the BCS was suppose to keep from happening.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> It's not reaching, it's a split NC!  That was the exact thing the BCS was suppose to keep from happening.




So it was a tie? Not impressed! Why not just win it out right.. 

The PAC could only win a NC by breaking the rules. Too bad, it caught back up to them..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So it was a tie? Not impressed! Why not just win it out right..
> 
> The PAC could only win a NC by breaking the rules. Too bad, it caught back up to them..



yep. only lsu has a bcs title trophy from 2003 in their case.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. only lsu has a bcs title trophy from 2003 in their case.



USC got 3 votes by coaches Ron Turner of Illinois, Mike Bellotti of Oregon and Lou Holtz of South Carolina.. Can you say sour grapes..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> USC got 3 votes by coaches Ron Turner of Illinois, Mike Bellotti of Oregon and Lou Holtz of South Carolina.. Can you say sour grapes..



the pathetic 12. so sad. cant compete for titles anymore.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 15, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Your eyes still need to be checked because your still wrong!  Jeez, I thought you Southern Boys were suppose to know about college football.



That's funny. Stupid funny, but funny nevertheless.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry boys, the media and everyone else doesn't agree with you!  How do you finish #1 in the AP AND the Coaches poll, and not make the BCS NC game?  You guys were aware the Coaches had to vote for the BCS winner weren't you?

Sorry for the mobile link.

http://m.thepostgame.com/blog/throwback/201501/lsu-usc-split-national-championship-0


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry boys, the media and everyone else doesn't agree with you!  How do you finish #1 in the AP AND the Coaches poll, and not make the BCS NC game?  You guys were aware the Coaches had to vote for the BCS winner weren't you?
> 
> Sorry for the mobile link.
> 
> http://m.thepostgame.com/blog/throwback/201501/lsu-usc-split-national-championship-0



So you are saying that USC was voted #1 in the AP and Coaches?


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you take the term student-athlete seriously then Nebraska takes 1st place with a record number of Academic All Americans



Oh that's just funny right there....


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying that USC was voted #1 in the AP and Coaches?



Before the Bowls, yes.  USC was #1 in th AP AND the coaches poll, but the computers left them out of the BCS game.  In the final coaches poll before the bowls USC had 48 first place votes vs LSU's 17 votes.  After the bowls LSU had 60, and USC had 3.  Those 3 votes were a big middle finger to the BCS since coaches were obligated to vote the winner of the BCS NC game #1.  Had there been no contractual requirement for the coaches poll to vote for the BCS NC, USC would have won the NC outright, even though they didn't even play in the BCS NC game.  That's why the BCS was such a joke!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Before the Bowls, yes.  USC was #1 in th AP AND the coaches poll, but the computers left them out of the BCS game.  In the final coaches poll before the bowls USC had 48 first place votes vs LSU's 17 votes.  After the bowls LSU had 60, and USC had 3.  Those 3 votes were a big middle finger to the BCS since coaches were obligated to vote the winner of the BCS NC game #1.  Had there been no contractual requirement for the coaches poll to vote for the BCS NC, USC would have won the NC outright, even though they didn't even play in the BCS NC game.  That's why the BCS was such a joke!



woulda, coulda, shoulda.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> That's why the BCS was such a joke!



You've said that thousands of times. You also said that the SEC would not be winning NC's once the playoff started and that the PAC could win its way in. So, my question to you is, what has the PAC done since the BCS went away?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've said that thousands of times. You also said that the SEC would not be winning NC's once the playoff started and that the PAC could win its way in. So, my question to you is, what has the PAC done since the BCS went away?



sucked


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've said that thousands of times. You also said that the SEC would not be winning NC's once the playoff started and that the PAC could win its way in. So, my question to you is, what has the PAC done since the BCS went away?



That's not what I said!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> That's not what I said!




You have said SO many things about the SEC over the years.. 

They need 9 conference games..

Their OOP's are weak and they need to schedule more..

SEC Bias...

Would you like me to dig up some of your hypocritical statements? It shouldn't take long to dig through your archives..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Would you like me to dig up some of your hypocritical statements? It shouldn't take long to dig through your archives..





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751915&page=2


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751915&page=2



lol.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751915&page=2



You know exactly what I meant.   I have never waivered on my opinion of the SEC, and everything I have said is 100% spot in.    We now have a playoff, and guess who didn't make the first playoff?  Yep, the SEC!  Their DOMINANCE is over!  That's what I predicted.  In the last three years we've had three different NC's from 3 different conferences.  Everything Insaid would happen has happened.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> You know exactly what I meant.   I have never waivered on my opinion of the SEC, and everything I have said is 100% spot in.    We now have a playoff, and guess who didn't make the first playoff?  Yep, the SEC!  Their DOMINANCE is over!  That's what I predicted.  In the last three years we've had three different NC's from 3 different conferences.  Everything Insaid would happen has happened.



Meant and said are 2 different things! I use that explanation to my wife when I show up late from fishing or hunting..

The Wife:
Your late from the Lake today and you smell like beer..

Me:
Well baby, I know I said I would be home at 2 for our dinner plans but the fish started biting as I was getting off the lake so we stayed.. 

I "said" 2 o'clock but what I meant was "I'll stumble in the door at some time or another".. 

See the difference??


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Meant and said are 2 different things! I use that explanation to my wife when I show up late from fishing or hunting..
> 
> The Wife:
> Your late from the Lake today and you smell like beer..
> ...



beautiful analogy


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't understand.  When I go fishing, my wife says "see ya when you get back, and don't come back without dinner"!  Wierd world  you and your wife  live in!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't understand.  When I go fishing, my wife says "see ya when you get back, and don't come back without dinner"!  Wierd world  you and your wife  live in!



Difference is, your wife probably has a boyfriend and has you call her on your way home.. 

Or, she get's sick of hearing you argue about everything!



And that was when we were 1st together. Now, she doesn't care when I come home.. Maybe she has a boyfriend too.. Sure would save me a lot of headaches..


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference is, your wife probably has a boyfriend and has you call her on your way home..
> 
> Or, she get's sick of hearing you argue about everything!
> 
> ...



PROBABLY?  Heck, I told her to get the boyfriend!  More fishing days for me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> PROBABLY?  Heck, I told her to get the boyfriend!  More fishing days for me!



One thing I will finally agree with!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2016)

The question will never be answered, but I think we can all agree that UT wins the ugliest uni color hands down. No contest.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 20, 2016)

Clemson freshman Seth Beer with the walk off HR for the win


----------

